# hello From Oklahoma, USA



## Bro. GA Chaney (Mar 7, 2018)

Greetings to my Brethren All,  Glen A. Chaney here, Past Master Triangle #548 and Lawton #183, MW GL of Oklahoma.  Also, Past Commander of York Rite (currently,  Em. Gr. Warder of Oklahoma) and 32d Scottish Rite, Valley of Guthrie.  If I can be of any help to any Brother, don't hesitate to ask.  It is great to see so many Brothers here sharing thoughts and ideas, solutions and recommendations.  Blessings to all.


----------



## hfmm97 (Mar 7, 2018)

Welcome Bro from TEXAS enjoy the forums and fellowship do contribute as you are able
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bro. GA Chaney (Mar 7, 2018)

Thank you Brother Tony.  I appreciate the welcome!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 7, 2018)

Welcome.


----------



## LK600 (Mar 7, 2018)

Greetings Brother and welcome!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 7, 2018)

A big welcome from the Great State of Kentucky Brother. Look forward to interacting with you.


----------



## Bloke (Mar 7, 2018)

Greetings and welcome from Melbourne Australia


----------



## Glen Cook (Mar 8, 2018)

Welcome. I’m a perpetual member of Tulsa Daylight 542.


----------



## CLewey44 (Mar 13, 2018)

Welcome, brother. I was initiated, passed and raised at Edmond # 37.


----------



## jgil1970 (Mar 13, 2018)

Bro. GA Chaney said:


> Greetings to my Brethren All,  Glen A. Chaney here, Past Master Triangle #548 and Lawton #183, MW GL of Oklahoma.  Also, Past Commander of York Rite (currently,  Em. Gr. Warder of Oklahoma) and 32d Scottish Rite, Valley of Guthrie.  If I can be of any help to any Brother, don't hesitate to ask.  It is great to see so many Brothers here sharing thoughts and ideas, solutions and recommendations.  Blessings to all.



Hello and welcome, Bro. I’m wondering if you could help me in a genealogy search for the Scottish Rite. I know my great great grandfather was 32* in Oklahoma from about 1909 until he moved to Kansas in 1922. I don’t know what Valley he was in, but he was a member of Chelsea Lodge #84 (no longer in existence). If this is something you think you could assist with, please let me know. Thank you,
Jason Gilmore
Helotes Lodge #1429
Senior Warden
Grand Lodge of Texas


----------



## goomba (Mar 13, 2018)

Welcome  to the site!


----------



## KSigMason (Mar 24, 2018)

Greetings and welcome Brother, Companion, and Sir Knight.

Sent from my SM-G955U using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------

